# Mobile Intel GMA 4500M Grafik   oder Radeon Mobility HD4330?



## Trbk85 (6. April 2010)

Hey Leute welche Grafikkarte ist besser und gibt es ein grossen Unterschied zwischen den beiden?

Achja die Radeon Mobility HD4330 hat einen Speicher von 512MB bei der anderen weiss ich das nicht steht nicht dabei.

Danke im vorraus!

Upps hab mich vertippt die andere Grafikarte lautet  Mobile Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD


----------



## akrite (6. April 2010)

...obwohl ich nur noch mit Notebooks arbeite, und zur Zeit selber eine ATi Radeon HD 4650 mit 1GB am Laufen habe, kann ich Dir nur in der Form helfen, dass ich Dir eine Zeitschrift empfehle: Geh in den größten Zeitschriftenhandel, dort gibt es ein Computermagazin(nicht c't oder andere Heise-Produkte, PCgo, com! oder die Games-Magazine), das hat immer einen Hardware-Vergleich hinten mit drin - ich komm zur Zeit nicht auf den Namen ist aber eines von den trivialen ;-) . Natürlich ist es auch schwierig zu entscheiden welche besser ist, wenn man nicht weiß wofür die Graka gedacht ist .


----------

